# Aqualung Pro 500 And Seiko 'orange' Skx011



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

After all the help members gave me regarding my first foray into a few dive watches, I have made a couple of aquisitions.

The first was from the 'Sales' area and is a stunning SKX011, the orange beauty. Its a real cracker of a watch, totally solid and currently on a very sturdy and hefty Seiko bracelet. The gold tones on the bezel and hands really compliment the watch.....and I'm indebited to Peter for selling it on..it must have been a difficult decision.

A couple of you mentioned the Divex range of watches, which I believe they also come under the Aqualung guise, so after a bit of research and searching I went for a new Aqualung Pro 500...what a solid piece of kit..Seiko movement, and for Â£66 all in, delivered.

I have put a few pics of the Aqualung below.

There are a few rain spots on the first pic, which has distorted the lume at 12.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Love that Aqualung. I had a 200m and was looking out for a 500 myself.Good catch.

Alasdair


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Like that.

Wee bit too big for me at 45mm?, but wear it in good health.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice one. They are a solid piece, with a fair bit of wrist presence too.

My Divex says hello.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like the Aqualung & Divex (Divex looks great on the lumpy) - time to start searching methinks 

Enjoy


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

The Aqualungs are good value...Heres a couple of pics of mine.



















Also look good on a Bracelet.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Fulminata said:


> Like that.
> 
> Wee bit too big for me at 45mm?, but wear it in good health.


Theres always the 'lite' version. Same movement and specs but in a more compact case. Here's mine :


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Good quality watches for the money. I have a divex and its a solid bit of kit.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Some nice Aqualung / Divex pieces, they are great for the money, solid as houses.

jbw, where did you get the bracelet, looking for one similar for mine?

Thanks for all the comments and great pics


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Fray Bentos said:


> Some nice Aqualung / Divex pieces, they are great for the money, solid as houses.
> 
> jbw, where did you get the bracelet, looking for one similar for mine?
> 
> Thanks for all the comments and great pics


Its just a normal straight end Oyster style bracelet...originally bought it for a Seiko skx007.

Got it of the Bay...somewhere in Asia i think!


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

jbw said:


> Fray Bentos said:
> 
> 
> > Some nice Aqualung / Divex pieces, they are great for the money, solid as houses.
> ...


Thanks jbw, will begin the search. I think a bracelet does the watch justice.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Just going to chip in and echo the views on the Aqualung IMO good solid kit at fair money.I wear mine on a Seiko Z22 strap as i found the original to long.

Martin


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

mart broad said:


> Just going to chip in and echo the views on the Aqualung IMO good solid kit at fair money.I wear mine on a Seiko Z22 strap as i found the original to long.
> 
> Martin


Yes,I've just ordered a brushed steel bracelet for mine after viewing the 'lung' on one in a previous pic. Will match the brushed case nicely. The watch is becoming my daily beater too.

Â£66 all in for this watch, brand new.....cant go wrong


----------



## bazman (Jan 10, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > Just going to chip in and echo the views on the Aqualung IMO good solid kit at fair money.I wear mine on a Seiko Z22 strap as i found the original to long.
> ...


Hi,

This looks like a really great diver. Where did you get it for Â£66 if you don't mind me asking? I've had a look and can't seem to find it. 

Cheers,

Barry


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

bazman said:


> Fray Bentos said:
> 
> 
> > mart broad said:
> ...


Google the two words "Kent & Diving"  Free postage in the UK. They also appear on Ebay now and again.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats it Barry, thunderbolt is right, Kent Diving, UK seller and Â£66 all in with free delivery, its the Aqualung PRO 500, not the PRO 500 slim version, unless you want that one however. More meat on this one and its heavier and I've just fitted a bracelet to mine....not a bad combo.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Speedy bracelet. I have mine on a lumpy like John and it looks super imo. Also try it on a zulu, that also looks good


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Recently got one of these as well. I have now put it on an olive Zulu and I have to agree with michaelh - it does look rather good 

Here's a couple of shots of mine...


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh dear. I'm getting the itch again... Quite like the look of this, too (200m, but who's counting). Shame the crown isn't at four o'clock like the ladies version... Actually, come to think of it, I prefer the ladies version! Might be a nice size.


----------



## bazman (Jan 10, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> Thats it Barry, thunderbolt is right, Kent Diving, UK seller and Â£66 all in with free delivery, its the Aqualung PRO 500, not the PRO 500 slim version, unless you want that one however. More meat on this one and its heavier and I've just fitted a bracelet to mine....not a bad combo.


Thanks Fray and Thunderbolt, I can't believe I never found that site :blink: It looks like I'll be placing my order then.  The bracelet really goes well with it to.

Cheers,

Barry


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Quite like the look of that! Nice & beefy without looking too big ..


----------



## bazman (Jan 10, 2009)

It was a quick delivery, and the Aqualung is a lovely watch. I just need to get a couple of straps for it as the rubber one is too long. I can wear it, but I don't want to cut it to get it to fit properly. Here are a few pics. 














































Cheers,

Barry


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

bazman said:


> It was a quick delivery, and the Aqualung is a lovely watch. I just need to get a couple of straps for it as the rubber one is too long. I can wear it, but I don't want to cut it to get it to fit properly. Here are a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Barry. Try putting a black Nato on it. Very comfy and looks a lot better than the rubber. :thumbsup:


----------



## bazman (Jan 10, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> bazman said:
> 
> 
> > It was a quick delivery, and the Aqualung is a lovely watch. I just need to get a couple of straps for it as the rubber one is too long. I can wear it, but I don't want to cut it to get it to fit properly. Here are a few pics.
> ...


Thanks. I'm going to be buying a few straps today so I have a choice. 

Barry


----------

